# Stuff... Link stuff...



## Kirizaki (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uad17d5hR5s

Excellent animation. Must've taken ages.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJrGYpYx8CQ

Stop playing homework and do your video games.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ-l5PlDa-k

I'M AWAKE! I'm awake! OW MY NECK! I said I was awake!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJmFoEeUkUc

RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!


----------



## Hir (Oct 5, 2009)

Kirizaki said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJrGYpYx8CQ
> 
> Stop playing homework and do your video games.


That beat everything. That was utterly brilliant.

I tip my hat to them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2009)

I laughed hard on the mob thing


----------



## solipsis (Oct 5, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> That beat everything. That was utterly brilliant.
> 
> I tip my hat to them.



Indeed. That was terrific. I loved the whole thing.


----------

